# Your home



## MindyLee (Dec 3, 2011)

I have seen a few of your homes/propertys and drool






Lets see where we all call home!

Here's mine! 1300 sq ft brick ranch on 12 acres, 3 miles from town/work. I have woods, huge field, a creek, pond, and a big iris/daylilly field.

All that call this home is...

8 A sized mini horses

27 fancy booted bantam chickens

6 netherland dwarf bunnys

2 mute swans

1 indoor dog

1 indoor cat

me and hubby!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree about seeing other people's farm...





Deb and I rent, so "our" farm is not fancy or anything...just a place we call home for now.



It is a 3/2 + office Manufactured Home on 2.5 acres.

It is home to:

Deb and me

4 indoor dogs

3 outdoor cats

1 donkey

12 Minis/Shetlands

(+ 2 not living there)


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2011)

Lately, I kinda feel like I live at my offices!!! Been so busy, but my favorite place on the planet is HOME.

Our home is:


Harvey ("H") and I
Seven dogs (5 shih-tzu, 1 collie, 1 lab x chow)
20 some horses, including Squirt who is with Erica and Rocket, my big horse, who boards at a riding stable around the corner from me
4 Nigerian dwarf goats
3 cats (2 Maine Coon and one Domestic Long Hair)
4 large aquariums of fish

I think that's all! Pictures below


----------



## SHANA (Dec 6, 2011)

Go to my website and look at the photos of our farm. This is my little piece of heaven on earth. We are surrounded by mountains.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 6, 2011)

my home in australia






the front of my house











my back paddocks


----------



## Genie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nixons HIll Farms, Seaforth, Ontario, Canada

190 acres, miniature horses, 4 papillons, 2 irish setters, 2 border collies, 1 english setter, 3 barn cats, and that's it


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's our home, we've lived here for six and a half years now, had to build everything from scratch. We love it! This is from the back of our property:



Horses in the fields:








And the view from our front door:





There's no place like home!

Forgot to add who resides here: Me and Hubby, two house dogs, two Livestock Guardian Dogs, two barn cats, 36 miniature horses, and two full size horses.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 6, 2011)

The most important 'home' on the property ~ Where the 'kids' live






Where the magic happens to keep things running around here ~ Michael's workshop

He had to build bedrooms, for the kids, when we came here 4 years ago. The barn

was an empty cavern,had to cut doors to the pastures and put in windows for

ventilation. This workshop hums much of the time.






Where we lay our head at night

There are woods and a creek to the left of the house. We have many tall old trees,

that surround the house and pastures, that make this very much a Northwest home.






Our farm sign in the circular drive.

Loving home to 8 minis and one Arab Pinto; Chevy the GSD, Bailey the Grandbeagle, Charlotte the barn cat

and their happy hand servants, Michael & Me.






*Some* winters, it's turns to a winter wonderland...so we have a home made Christmas card






*....**and we wish you all* a very Merry Christmas, 2011 and a even happier 2012.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 6, 2011)

*KEEP THEM COMING!!!*


----------



## sdust (Dec 6, 2011)

We have 37 acres in Canon City Colorado, no house yet.... but I have the barn, well, electric and septic. Starting the garage in June 2012. I live in Oklahoma Dec-May until my husband (who has an appartment close to work in Aurora Colorado, 3 hours away) retires in April 2013. Then we will build the house. As my husband puts it "It the price we pay for our dream. It is tough but after 30 years of marriage I guess I can see the dream coming together.

1st picture: Here is a view of the property 2nd picture: View from my Travel Trailer 3rd & 4th picture: Barn 5th picture: yes that is a BEAR!


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2011)

We Call our Place* A Little Bit of Country*



















Not looking forward to This that is for sure... No snow here yet..


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2011)

sdust said:


> We have 37 acres in Canon City Colorado, no house yet.... but I have the barn, well, electric and septic. Starting the garage in June 2012. I live in Oklahoma Dec-May until my husband (who has an appartment close to work in Aurora Colorado, 3 hours away) retires in April 2013. Then we will build the house. As my husband puts it "It the price we pay for our dream. It is tough but after 30 years of marriage I guess I can see the dream coming together.
> 
> 1st picture: Here is a view of the property 2nd picture: View from my Travel Trailer 3rd & 4th picture: Barn 5th picture: yes that is a BEAR!



Love your little barn! But you can keep the bear...lol.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's our home farm...






It's changed a lot in a year (this pic is from summer 2010). The two silos to the left are now down. The white grain bin beside the barn is now down and moved to where the blue silo is in this pic. The two buildings to the SW of the barn are now demolished and there is now a big shop that is halfway done (replacing the one that is NW of the barn. The paddock is now in front of the barn (not beside the sweet corn). Our home is on the lower right.


----------



## candycar (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow I'm soo envious of y' alls homes and farms! All that nice flat land and actual pastures! I'm almost ashamed show mine





We only have about a 1/2 acre, most of which can't be used for the horses. We actually live in a restricted neighborhood and aren't even supposed to have livestock.

The only full house pic I could find was taken after a snow. Fornt of house. The 2 trees are gone now.






Back Yard and kitty pen, chick pen and "barn"






Horse area going up the hill






On the flat. you can see my neighbors field in through the trees where I get to walk the girls






going down the hill, you can see the back deck, kitty pen, chick pen and barn, also some of the rest of the neighborhood






Some day we will move to the family farm and have 65 acres to play with!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 8, 2011)

Love seeing everyone's places, very nice!

We have two places that we pretty much split our time equally, this is our home as in where the mail comes and where we are during our work week: We have 5 acres here and about 3 is wooded, the house is set up in the back of the property and my pasture/barn use to be in the front of the property.






barn is still there but fence is gone and now it's grass again since we don't have minis anymore...there is an overhang that we added to the front of the barn to make like a "porch" for the horses but I can't find a pic of that. At our max, we had 4 mini horses, 2 mini goats, 12 chickens,a barn cat along with our 3 dogs ( 2 dogs we still have, cat and one dog passed away)






this pic is a couple years old at least, front of house, front yard...lab is Brutus who passed away.






back yard, black and white dog is Radar, who we still have and is pictured in my avatar.






back porch, to the left not pictured is our garage/pole barn

The second place is what we refer to as "camp"...it is about 90 miles from our house on the west side of the state. We spend our weekends here: It is 3 acres, 2 wooded....this is where we have all our fun. There are tons of lakes within a few mins and Lake Michigan is only 30 mins away, we do all our boating here.






front, this pic is also a couple years old, since we have done some landscaping.






backyard

continued below


----------



## Sonya (Dec 8, 2011)

backporch






backyard summer

And this is our home on wheels:


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 8, 2011)

And this is our home on wheels:






Im Jelouse!!! My hubby hates camping, boating, animals, and the whole out door thing! So I dont get to do that stuff no more.





At least I get to keep all my critters!



LOL!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 8, 2011)

Mindy, but the camping we do isn't really "camping"...lol. We use to do the tent thing, then got a pop up, then got a 5th wheel, then finally the rv...it's not like camping at all...a/c, full bath, full kitchen, satellite tv, generator if we are somewhere without power...it's basically a hotel on wheels.

That is one reason I don't have minis anymore...when we got our camp, I didn't spend any time with them (and paying a petsitter a fortune) and it wasn't fair so I had to make a choice, the minis or camp. I chose camp and then we got the rv last year so I am really never home to take care of horses. I do miss them at times, but I also love the freedom of being able to go go go. When I retire, we will move to the camp house and get a newer rv...I will probably get a full size horse and board somewhere, that is my plan anyhow. I do miss the smell of horse pooh!


----------

